# Planted nano(ish) Fluval 12g Edge and 15g Flex



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

My tanks are finally to the point I'm satisfied with them so I thought I'd do one of these . 
My tanks are all low tech and low/medium light. I have avoided CO2 partly due to cost and partly due to the need for me to have a low maintenance tank that can survive up to 3 weeks of "neglect" at a time. I am away once or twice a year for around 3 weeks at a time so "occasionally protracted" low maintenance was a must. I do dose ferts after ever water change, usually once a week, and excel somewhat regularly.
*12G Edge*
First up is my 12g edge. I have had this tank for about 8 months, after an emergency upgrade situation where my son decided it was a good idea to introduce his heavy glass toy car to the tank inhabitants. It was one day before a 3 week trip but thankfully I came home with no loss of aquatic life. Whew. Did a rescape about 3 months ago and started really getting into planted tanks and aquascaping. 
Initial tank in April, 2017 - a little embarrassed to post this  The castle was my son's addition to the tank.
View attachment 163537

Then
View attachment 163545

Final before rescape, around July








Right after rescape in Sept








Currently (Nov 17)


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

*15g Flex*
Up next is a recent acquisition - a fluval flex 15 with added LEDs and upgrade variable speed pump. I was really resisting a second tank due to wanting to keep maintenance low but it was such a good deal I couldn't pass it up. This I set up as a planted puffer tank (Thanks April for the great, healthy puffers!). Waiting for the riccia carpet and flame moss "bush" to grow in. Final planting was about 1 week ago so hopefully the plants adapt to my tank and stay healthy.







And of course the star inhabitants








Will list the plants and inhabitants shortly.


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

Looking very, very healthy!


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

Thanks for getting me started in planted aquariums with your plants and aquasoil Dou!


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

In the edge what is the tall plant at the back right? And the middle left edge?


----------



## Wyvc (Sep 17, 2017)

nigerian prince said:


> In the edge what is the tall plant at the back right? And the middle left edge?


Tiger Lotus?


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

Yes those are lotus plants. Crypts also in back right corner. Here are some updates...Had to put some "plant walls" in the puffers tank to reduce the territorial disputes. Riccia carpet is growing in slowly but surely...

The moss on the driftwood in the Edge was not happy in the corner...Much better now that it's moved into stronger light and water flow.


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

The Lotus plants look great, how do you find caring for them?


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

In my experience so far - pretty easy. I have a low/medium light, low tech set up, and they do pretty well. Grows faster in the edge despite lower lighting due to the tank being overstocked by conventional standards - the fish provide the CO2 and macros needed for the plants to do well, and the plants help improve water quality so it's a win/win . They are constantly sending up new leaves - about one or two a week.


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

Another update - the flex is no more as I swapped it for a 20G. Here's the edge as it sits. Small changes here and there. Thinking about adding more mosquito Rasboras and it should be pretty complete.


----------



## tredford8 (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice tank. Looks pretty mature and like the plants have filled in nicely.


----------

